# The General Has Turned 1



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

He dined on a 12 oz filet mignon before opening his presents.

George Patton Cartwright, golden retriever emitrius


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful boy. May he have many, many more birthdays.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, it is you Ant, welcome back The General looks so handsome, Happy Birthday big boy







 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ANT YOUR BACK??!!! The general is absolutely gorgeous.
Happy Birthday


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome Ant! 
Your boy is soooo handsome!! - Can hardly beleive he is ONE!! Wow!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

*arty: Happy 1starty:*
*Birthday*
*General*
*You Handsome Boy*
​:wavey:**** good to see ya posting Ant!!!
You and the General have been missed!!!
WOW, he looks great  
Bet he loved birthday dinner ​​


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

He was a cute pup and now he's a handsome dog. I love how the zipper on his nose looks now that he's all grown up!

My Rookie turns 1 on Tuesday.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

What a handsome and balanced boy. Strong, athletic, well mannered, and even in touch with his female side! Happy B-day!

dg


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

The General is gorgeous. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday!!! He looks like he really enjoyed that steak!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday...You are a very handsome boy.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I am shocked!!!!!!!!!! About what I am not sure the General turning one or an Ant post!!!!!!! Happy Birthday General!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like the little General George Patten Cartwright got a fine dining experience for his big day. (Just what he deserved, and I would expect nothing less from his people.) He surely has matured into a very handsome stud of a dawg. That zipper nose is even more prominent in his adulthood. He must use it when he needs to aim his tanks in battle.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for posting his pictures. He is an exceptional looking dog. Happy Birthday, General!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

*arty: Happy 1st Birthday General!!! arty: and many more!!*

Wow, steak, roses and candles for your Birthday? Wish I got that for mine. Now, where's the vino to wash it down?????? LOL 
General, what a handsome golden you have become. I've missed seeing you grow and thrive. Looks like Ant's been treating you well.

Ant, welcome back!!!!! We really need your breath of fresh air and sense of humor here, you've been sorely missed (at least by some of us!) Please do stay awhile.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He is sooooo handsome (almost said beautiful but I knew he wouldn't like that)


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ant it's so good to see you back. I was just thinking about you the other day and wishing you were still posting. I really enjoyed your sense of humor, it always made me laugh.
The General is looking absolutely stunning! Are you sure you don't want to show him? I personally think he would kick some ass in the conformation ring. You've done a fine job with him.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENERAL!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, General George! We've sure missed seeing pictures of your handsome face. Reckon you could talk your dad into staying around and posting pics?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GENERAL!!!!!!!! *What a stud he is!!!!! Thanks for the pictures Ant--He sure is good lookin'!!!!!!!!!!! I love that he kept his zipper nose--everytime I see one I think of him.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy, Happy 1st birthday. He is so handsome. Looks like he enjoyed his birthday steak.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Filet, candlelight, and WHAT...... NO WHINE?????? Seriously, happy birthday General.... you are one gorgeous boy !!!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday General..... What a stud!!!!

And welcome back Ant

beth, moose and angel


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Happy B-Day General!.You've been very spoilt!.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Happy birthday General - what a very handsome boy he is, and welcome back to the forum!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday General. Ant glad to have you back. Denise


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome Back Ant! The General has grown up to be quite handsome.

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*:wavey: arty: Happy
1st Birthday :woot2:
George!!!! : :banana:​*I was thinking of George just the other day. They grow up so fast, don't they? My little Sasha sends a "Woo Hoo  ...good looking" birthday wish!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday General. You and your daddy have been missed and hope you can talk him into hanging around. There are alot of pretty girls to keep your attention and that zipper is a chick magnet. 
Love that he got some good steak for dinner but couldnt expect anythng less.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Happy BDay General, you've grown up!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

The General is very Handsome! Love the pictures!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ant!
What a gorgeous, gorgeous boy the General has grown into! Happy Birthday George Patton Cartwright!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Happy Birthday General...welcome back ANT I was just thinking about you the other day._


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

happy 1st birthday to one handsome general!!!! hope you enjoyed your day..... the steak looked yummy!!!! 

glad to see you are back ant!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Ant! What a Fantastic set of B-Day Pic! The General is one Handsome Dawgie!! I too, am Glad You are here & I really Love that Zipper Nose!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Absolutely STUNNING dog, er, General.

And equally cool---is to see your posts again, Ant. 

It's great to hear from you--please stick around, ok?:wave:

SJ


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to the General! I hope he's back to stay (and you too Ant!)

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks ant, always loved seeing pictures of the general, and you both have been missed. hope you stay, i love your humor.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, George! You were an absolutely adorable puppy & have turned into a fine, handsome young man! I love that you were able to celebrate in grand style.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday George!! what a handsome boy


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the General!!!arty::banana::311hi-thu:jamming::rockon::woot2:What a truly beautiful golden boy!!:smooch:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEORGE!​
You have certainly grown into a stunning young man-dog! Your Dad (with Ben smiling down) must be so proud 

~Now if your papa would stick around and chat a bit we'd be even happier~

Great pics, Ant, I have really missed them and you! :dblthumb2


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY

Welcome back Ant. I sure missed you and your posts.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my goodness... the general is already one!!!! Holy cow does time fly!! He looks just fantastic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't believe he's 1 already. Such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

ANT! SO good to see you! Has the General humped anymore doggie beds in petco lately?  

Happy Birthday you Handsome fella!!!!! He sure did turn into a beauty! He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the General! Wishing you many more. Glad to see you Ant!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just seeing this now...I can't believe George is a year old already! He really has grown into a handsome young man! Thanks for sharing his special day with us!

 Happy Birthday George!!! arty:​


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

How sweet. Happy Birthday.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is handsome! maddie says the steak looks mighty tasty!  Happy Birthday General!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....I didn't even notice that Ant had posted....

The General has grown up so beautifully....


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Happy belated birthday General!!!!!1

Tiffany


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Jappy Birthday General. And may you have many, many more. i can't believe you are a year old! Where has the time gone.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday General! May you have many many more.:jamming::drummer:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Nice to "meet" ya. I'm relatively new here. He's a gorgeous boy. I love the darker gold stripe down his snout. Very distinguished!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Back Ant!!! :wave:


That lil' pup sure turned into a handsome boy!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

HOLY HANDSOMENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The General has DEFINITELY grown up and is QUITE handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

no frickin way he can be one already he sure has grown into one handsome young man


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

What a super looking boy! Can hardly get over how handsome his face is!

Happy Birthday!!


----------

